# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Best Von Mises book to read?

## Shellshock1918

I want to buy one of Ludwig Von Mises' books but I'm not sure which one to buy. Which one is a good all around look at the success of free-markets and the failure of socialism?

----------


## Bradley in DC

Well, if you're going to limit yourself to one, it would have to be Human Action.

Many of his books and papers are available online, if that's an issue.

Liberalism

The Theory of Money and Credit

and many others here

http://www.mises.org/studyguide.aspx...=author&Id=280

and here

http://oll.libertyfund.org/?option=c...php&person=195

and here

http://oll.libertyfund.org/?option=c...=101&Itemid=27

----------


## austin356

> Well, if you're going to limit yourself to one, it would have to be Human Action.
> 
> Many of his books and papers are available online, if that's an issue.
> 
> Liberalism
> 
> The Theory of Money and Credit
> 
> and many others here
> ...




Bradley, there is another person, besides Dr. Paul, in DC that has read Mises? Huh!?!? It truly cannot be.

----------


## libertarianguy

test

----------

